# MSI B450 Gaming Plus - Onboard Kein Sound



## Tinka-Bell (3. Juli 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

So langsam bin ich echt am Ende mit meinen Kenntnissen.
Bin vor kurzem auf ein Ryzen System umgestiegen (System steht unten in der Info).

Versuch1:
Ich hab alles brav angeschlossen, Windows 10 installiert und als aller erstes die Chipsatztreiber von der CD installiert,
Sowie Audio und Netzwerk Treiber. 

Im Gerätemanager wird auch ein "Realtek Audio" angezeigt, unter Soundeinstellungen heißt es allerdings 
das kein Gerät angeschlossen ist. Zu dem bleibt wenn ich das Icon in der Taskleiste anklicke alles leer bis auf den Rahmen
von "MSI/Realtek Audio Manager" der die Anschlüsse zeigt.

Also hab ich die Treiber wieder deinstalliert (abgesicherter Modus) und alles gelöscht was damit zu tun hat.

Versuch2:
Windows eigenständig nach Treibern suchen lassen, "Realtek" wird im Gerätemanager angezeigt,
allerdings nicht in den Soundeinstellungen, und es gibt kein "Realtek"-Icon in der Taskleiste.

Also wieder alles deinstalliert...

Versuch3:
Auf der Seite von MSI die neusten Treiber geladen, diese wie beschrieben mit dem "Nahimic 3" aus dem Windows Store installiert.
Ergebnis: "Realtek" im Gerätemanager, "Realtek in der Soundeinstellung" aber als "nicht angeschlossen markiert", zu dem kein Icon in der Taskleiste.

-----

Würde ja davon ausgehen das irgendwas am Board kaputt ist, allerdings hatte ich das selbe Problem damals mit dem alten Board (Asus m4a88t-v evo) schonmal. Damals funktionierte der Sound einwandfrei! Nach dem ich das Windows 10 Upgrade ausgeführt hatte, konnte ich den Onboard Sound nicht mehr nutzen, egal welchen Treiber, eine Neuinstallation hat auch nichts gebracht, selbst eine Neuinstallation von Windows 7 und den "Original-Treibern" der CD brachte keine Besserung.

Da ich mir jetzt eh ein neues System gekauft habe, war mir das eigentlich egal.
Es ärgert mich, das es jetzt schon wieder passiert.

Info zum System:
MSI B450 Gaming Plus
Ryzen 2600
DDR4 BALLISTIX Sport LT 16Gb 3000 (2x8Gb)
AMD R9 Gigabyte Windforce 280 
Be Quiet! 500W Pure Power 10 CM
Crucial MX500 SSD (Für Windows, Anwendungen und Spiele)
Seagate Barracuda HDD 2TB als Datengrab
Zalman Z9 Gehäuse
Lautsprecher Logitech Z333 (1 Monat alt)

- Windows 10 Pro als 1903 Version (Komplett Neu installiert ohne Upgrade)
- Bios aktualisiert
- Musste mir eine kleine USB-Soundkarte kaufen um die Lautsprecher anzuschließen

Kleiner Nachtrag:
In den Soundeinstellungen gibt es 6x den Eintrag "Digital Display Audio", AMD High Definition Audio Device"
und 1x "Digitale Ausgabe", AMD High Definition Audio Device. /Denke mal das kommt von der Grafikkarte.


----------



## MSIToWi (4. Juli 2019)

*AW: MSI B450 Gaming Plus - Onboard Soundprobleme*

In welcher Buchse steckt das Soundsystem?


----------



## Tinka-Bell (5. Juli 2019)

*AW: MSI B450 Gaming Plus - Onboard Soundprobleme*

Da das Logitech Z333 ein 2.1 System ist und nur über einen 3,5mm Klinkenstecker verfügt, habe ich diesen in die rote Buchse gesteckt.
Getestet hab ich auch 2 Headsets die über Klinke angeschlossen werden, leider kein erfolg.

Habe ein Screen angefügt, so sieht es aus wenn ich den Treiber von der CD installiert habe.
Info zum Screen:
- Logitech Z333 ist eingesteckt auf der Rückseite
- der USB-Audio-Codec ist der "Adapter" der momentan im Front-USB hängt, damit ich Kopfhörer
  anschließen kann




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MSIToWi (5. Juli 2019)

Grundsätzlich erkennt das Board, dass ein System angeschlossen ist. Rote Buchse wird als aktiv angezeigt.
Hier kann durchaus ein Treiber Problem vorliegen.
Deinstalliere bitte nochmal die Realtek Software und den Treiber und installiere das Paket dann per Windows Store/Update.

Hast Du die Frontanschlüsse von Deinem Gehäuse angeschlossen?
Wernn ja, wird das System dort auch erkannt?


----------



## Tinka-Bell (5. Juli 2019)

Habe ich so eben gemacht. Resultat sieht so aus, das ich eine neue "Realtek Audio Console" habe, allerdings hab ich kein Zugriff auf die Buchsen an der Rückseite. 
Ebenso scheint das Frontpanel dauerhaft aktiv, obwohl nichts angeschlossen ist. Habe dort zum Testen mal ein Kopfhörer angeschlossen, leider kein Ton.
Und wie du siehst wird bei Sound jetzt die Buchse Grün dargestellt...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gaini (6. Juli 2019)

ist hinter die rote buchse laut anleitung die richtiege? bei meinem pro carbone ist die lautsprecher buchse unten in der mitte und nicht oben. da mal in die anleitung schauen. 

wenn du das fenster sound offen hast, dann hast du an der rechten seide balken die den ausschlag bei tönen anzeigen. macht der da bei dir was?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


im roten kreis ist der balken den ich meine. das zeigt dir an ob überhaupt töne zum ausgang gehen. wenn nicht musst du schauen. treiber würde ich so erst mal aber ausschliessen, da win10 in der regel alles automatisch macht. es ist eben kein win 98 mehr. 

das modul mit dem pfeil musst du aktiviren um hinten an der buchse den ton zu haben.

um vorne an der buchse den ton zu haben, hast du es am bord mit den ac oder hd sound stecker angeschlossen? (weiss jetzt auch niuch wie dein stecker vom tower aus schaut.) scheint er aber richtig zu erkennen. da denn auch auf den balken schauen.

dann schau auch mal rechts unten in der taskleiste ob der ton auf 100% gestellt ist. hatte ich auch schon mal das nach dem neu aufsetzten der ton auf 0% gestellt war.


----------



## Tinka-Bell (6. Juli 2019)

1. Der Anschluss ist richtig, gerade nochmal im Handbuch nachgeschaut.

2. Zumindest gab es einen Ausschlag der Balken als ich das ganze auf "Kopfhörer" also Frontpanel gestellt habe.
Die Pegel waren auch alle auf 100% hatte das extra nach geschaut.

3. Stecker sind sowohl für HD-Audio und ALC-Audio vorhanden, da es aber im Bios nur die Funktion "HD-Audio Controller aktivieren/deaktivieren" gibt (Keine Auswahl zum umstellen auf ALC vorhanden). Hab ich das HD-Audio Kabel angeschlossen.

4. Bei mir gibt es dieses Modul gar nicht erst^^


----------



## gaini (7. Juli 2019)

in dem fenster, drücke da mal die rechte maustaste. da kannst du dann "deaktivirte geräte anzeigen" ein hacken setzten. dann kannst du auch diese geräte sehene


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tinka-Bell (7. Juli 2019)

Der Hacken ist aktiviert, es sind alle Geräte angezeigt.

Habe gestern Mittag den PC neu aufgesetzt, also Festplatte formatiert, die neuste ISO von Windows 10 Pro x64 1903 installiert.
Alle USB-Geräte vorher abgehängt. Microsoft hat Standard Treiber installiert, damit gab es keinen Sound, nachdem ich die Chipsatztreiber aktualisiert und dann
wie auf der Homepage von MSI beschrieben den Audio-Driver und Nahimic drauf gepackt hab, gab es auch keinen Sound. Nur eine leere "MSI-Realtek Audio Console.

So Schauts aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Werde das Board wohl umtauschen.


----------



## gaini (7. Juli 2019)

was ist denn der usb audio codec der bei dir aktive ist?
hast du vieleicht ein bildschirm mit lautsprecher dran über hdmi. etwas über usb angeschlüssen "headset oder so" was ein audio decoder hat?
die zieht der rechner nehmlich vor. 
das kannst du einstellen wenn du unten rechts auf den "lautsprecher von win" mit links klickst. dann in dem drop down menü kannst du wiedergabe geräte auswählen. da muss auch der klinker anschluss sein. egal ob was angeschlossen ist oder nicht.

wenn das immer noch nich geht. würde ich den rechner noch mal neu machen. nur maus tastatur und boxen anschliessen. das erste was du denn installierst ist der audio treiber"was in der regel nicht mal erforderlich sein sollte".
wenn sich dann nichts rührt. würde ich das board mal zu msi einschicken. vieleicht hat auch der audio chip ein weg. das wäre denn das letzte mittel


----------



## Tinka-Bell (7. Juli 2019)

@gaini

1. Wie ich oben geschrieben hab, ist der "USB-Audio-Codec" von dem Adapter den ich mir kaufen musste um überhaupt Sound zu bekommen.

2. Ich kann in diesem DropDown Menü nichts auswählen da ja nur der USB-Audio-Codec angezeigt wird.

3. Wie auch schon im vorherigen Beitrag geschrieben, hab ich Windows gestern Neu aufgesetzt und jegliche USB-Geräte vorher getrennt und getestet ob die Treiber von Microsoft funktionieren, was leider nicht der Fall gewesen ist, danach hab ich die Treiber von MSI geladen und installiert, wie man auf dem letzten Bild sieht, bleibt die Audio-Console leer. Also bleibt mir nichts andere übrig als es einzuschicken.

Trotzdem vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Hilfestellungen.!


----------



## gaini (8. Juli 2019)

hab noch mal drüber geschaut. das mit der usb soundkarte hatte ich überlesen.

wieso musstest du eine usb soundkarte instalieren? dann wundert es mich auch nich das du über das board kein sound bekommst!!!!
am board hast du ja den klinker anschluss. dann musst du auch die sondkarte vom board aktivieren. so vern du ein "modul" ein steckst was ein eigenen soundchip hat "headset mit usb oder eine soundkarte" wird der sound über die usb soundkarte abgegriffen. steck mal den klinker an die usb soundkarte. dann bekommst du auch ton. das hat so wie du es beschrieben hast nichts mit dem onboard sound zu tun.


----------



## Tinka-Bell (8. Juli 2019)

gaini schrieb:


> wieso musstest du eine usb soundkarte instalieren? dann wundert es mich auch nich das du über das board kein sound bekommst!!!!.......



---> Diesen USB-Adapter für Sound hab ich gekauft NACHDEM ich festgestellt hatte das mein Mainboard kein Sound ausgibt.
Zu dem Zeitpunkt hatte ich auch schon mehrere Treiber-(Versionen)  installiert/deinstalliert. Außerdem wurden bei dem letzten Versuch (Komplette Neuinstallation von Windows 10 x64 1903) ALLE USB-Geräte vom PC getrennt, so wie eine frische .ISO von Windows benutzt und gewartet bis Windows alles konfiguriert hat. Das ergab aber wieder kein Erfolg und auch ein erneutes installieren der Audio-Treiber..... KEIN Erfolg. 

Erst danach hab ich den USB-Adapter dran gepackt um überhaupt Sound zu haben.


----------



## _Berge_ (8. Juli 2019)

weil mir das neulich auch mal passiert ist:

Die Boxen sind am Strom? 

DAs Drehrad von den Boxen Testweise auf "Max" Windows Sound auf "Max"?


----------



## Tinka-Bell (8. Juli 2019)

_Berge_ schrieb:


> weil mir das neulich auch mal passiert ist:
> Die Boxen sind am Strom?
> DAs Drehrad von den Boxen Testweise auf "Max" Windows Sound auf "Max"?



Ja die Boxen sind aufjedenfall am Strom. Das aufdrehen auf Max an den Boxen und in Windows bringt leider nichts.
Denke mal das der Chip hinüber ist. 

Werde Morgen mein neues Board abholen "ASUS TUF B450-PLUS GAMING" , dann den PC wieder komplett neu aufsetzen.
Also: 
- Festplatte formatieren
- Windows 10 x64 1903 installieren
- Warten bis Windows alles "eigenständig" konfiguriert hat und schauen ob der Sound geht
- Falls das nicht klappt, die neusten Treiber von Asus laden/installieren.


Denke mal so viel kann man nicht verkehrt machen^^

@gaini , und keine Sorge den USB-Adapter werde ich nicht anschließen.


----------



## _Berge_ (8. Juli 2019)

ach Mist, manchmal liegts halt an so kleinigkeiten

Manchmal erwischt man aber auch ein "MontagsBoard" nuja drück die Daumen

Am besten lädst dir alle Treiber von der Hersteller SSeite direkt runter und ignorierst die beiliegende DVD, die Treiber dort drauf sind eh veraltet


----------



## gaini (8. Juli 2019)

ja ist halt manch mal so. es ist eben immer schwer das richtige zu finden. da es beim pc probleme gibt die es nicht gibt. 
wie schon geschrieben. hatte auch mal. win. neu installiert. nichts ging. da nach alles top. hatte an der hardware aber nichts verändert. nichts is eben gleich


----------



## MSIToWi (9. Juli 2019)

Nimm mal bitte den Stecker von den Frontanschlüssen am Board ab.
Mache dann ein CMOS Reset und teste dann nochmal.

Bringt das keine Besserung, dann Board nochmal ausbauen und ausserhalb des Gehäuses testen.
Auch kann es helfen den CPU Kühler nochmal zu demontieren, die CPU neu einzusetzen und den Kühler wieder zu befestigen.


----------



## Tinka-Bell (10. Juli 2019)

Alles so gemacht wie MSIToWi es geschrieben hat im letzten Post, brachte keine Veränderung.

Hab jetzt das "ein Mitbewerber Board" gekauft, Alles angeschlossen, komplette neuinstallation von Windows 10x64 1903 und siehe da... der Sound funktioniert auch ohne das ich irgendwelche Treiber selbst installieren musste. Sowohl Front als auch Backpanel tun ihren Dienst. Somit wird das alte Board mit dem Vermerk "defekt" an den Händler zurück gehen. Danke trotzdem für die Hilfreichen Tipps!


----------



## MSIToWi (11. Juli 2019)

Danke für die Rückmeldung.
Ein Defekt kann leider immer mal, auch bei einem neuen Board, auftreten.


----------



## Kruemel2501 (9. Mai 2020)

Gernerell, scheint es beim Standard Realtek Audio treiber, das Problem zu geben, das sich die Einstellung von einem verwendeten Headset, Kopfhörer, in den Anschlusseinstellungen ändern kann, soll heißen, das im Anschlußdialog ein Kopfhörer als Lautsprecherausgang nach dem Anschluß eingestellt wurde, sich diese Einstellung aber nach einem Update von Windows oder auch einem Update des Realtektreibers auf Kopfhörer bzw, Headset, je nach angeschlossenem Gerät geändert hat, dadurch also keine Audiosignale an den Soundchip gesendet werden, da ja alles auf den Kopfhörer umgeleitet wird.


----------

